
Covid Notes from an Intensivist in the Seattle - rcpt
https://www.facebook.com/marie.e.will/posts/10163071254245156
======
rolph
there is an unsubstantiated , unsourced twitter and facebook thread
circulating.

the language and abbreviations here look legit, but it doesnt say anything
gamechanging in any way except that most deaths were not asphyxiation due to
lung failure but were due to heart failure, this is to be expected as hypoxia
[low oxygen level] is straining to the heart, and the heart is one of the
secondary trophic targets[a place the virus goes to replicate] of the virus.

in summary this says nothing new or unexpected, or particularily
conspiratorial.

------
grok22
Can anyone give a layman's summary of this? Too many technical terms and
short-hands in the post itself and it would be useful info to if one is a
patient undergoing treatment.

~~~
rediguanayum
I find these two posts from Italy more readable:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/ff8hns/testimony_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/ff8hns/testimony_of_a_surgeon_working_in_bergamo_in_the/)
[https://twitter.com/jasonvanschoor/status/123714289107769753...](https://twitter.com/jasonvanschoor/status/1237142891077697538)

IANAD but there are some nuggets to pull out: 1) They're seeing young (20's)
patients w/o prior medical conditions show up 2) China used CT extensively to
diagnose Covid-19 patients. This doc is pointing out its harder to that w/o
contaminating everything 3) many are dying of cardiac arrest rather than
inability to ventilate/oxygenate 4) lots of patients get sent to the ICU, seem
to do better on "flolan" then die of cardiac arrest 5) seem to suggest that
patients do well on Remdesivir (experimental anti-viral) but its hard to get a
hold of

~~~
rasz
>lots of patients get sent to the ICU, seem to do better on "flolan" then die
of cardiac arrest

Didnt doctors in Wuhan discover the same thing? Why is Italy repeating this
mistake?

------
adamiscool8
The clinical notes are interesting but with a sample of 21 patients and 11
deaths, is the Law of Small Numbers not in play?

------
rediguanayum
Based on the title, I thought the notes would be more something like this:
"Internet Book of Critical Care (IBCC): COVID-19"
[https://emcrit.org/ibcc/covid19/](https://emcrit.org/ibcc/covid19/)

------
skmurphy
Interesting but a lot of medical jargon. It would be very interesting to see
this translated into "plain English."

~~~
floatingatoll
“Stay at home or risk death from heart failure after 1-2 weeks of
hospitalization” is a succinct summary that sets aside medical specifics for
plain-English advice.

